# Pros and Cons of New Leaf



## JaadeL (Jun 26, 2013)

List your pros and cons of New leaf here, along with 
what was better in the old games vs this game, and vice versa


----------



## A-kun (Jun 26, 2013)

Pros: It's awesome and it's fun.
Cons: Uh... nothing really. I'm not that picky. Maybe more inventory slots, but that's minor.


----------



## Jaguarfire (Jun 26, 2013)

Pros I mostly got good villagers, a nice town layout, it's fun and yeah
Cons: I have Katt DX


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 26, 2013)

Pros: They finally done something different with the series! There's so much more to do now.

Cons: I hate how there's sheer cliff-faces leading down to the beach. I prefer how cliffs were done in AC:CF. Another complaint is how houses can just plop anywhere, on top of your trees, flowers, or right in the way of your river or another building.


----------



## CharityDiary (Jun 26, 2013)

Jaguarfire said:


> Pros I mostly got good villagers, a nice town layout, it's fun and yeah
> Cons: I have Katt DX



*Pros:*

Mostly everything.

*Cons:*

Some actions take way too long to complete, such as borrowing tools from Loid, buying wrapping paper, or inviting guests to your town. These dialogues might be okay the first or second times the player tries to do these things, but after a while, it gets annoying having to skip through everything for 30 seconds just to open my gate.

The inventory is still clunky. There are like eight or nine tools now, and they don't have dedicated inventory slots? Great. Half of my inventory is taken up by tools I need to carry around with me. Fruits aren't auto-sorted into baskets, bells aren't automatically added together, and for goodness sake, let me move about with my inventory open!

The multi-player functionality is butchered. There is literally _no_ point to playing with my friends unless I specifically want to conduct a trade. You can simply have your gate open, with no one even playing with you yet, and almost all of the game is blocked off to you. You can't even donate items to your museum! What am I supposed to do with my friends? Play tag?

There's no way to tell if your friend has their gate open or not. I had figured that at least Best Friends would be able to see the statuses of each others' gates. But nope.

The Public Works Projects are way too picky about placement. I was trying to place a fire hydrant last night, and Isabell kept telling me that I needed an area that was one space across and two spaces back... but it wouldn't let me place it in an area that's like five spaces across and five spaces back!? "Oh, it seems that it would be too close to that river. The one that's seven spaces away!" 

Don't get me wrong - this game is great. It's just that these things really get on my nerves


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 26, 2013)

I agree with everything you said also CharityDiary. I really appreciate that they went to the effort to mix this one up and try new things, and I especially like that you can plop things in (mostly) whatever location you desire, but it still needs a ton of work!

One more thing.... WHY did they ever remove the feature to send letters to other towns?


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 26, 2013)

Pros: Too many to last at this time, and the list keeps getting added to every day.

Cons: Random villager house placement, you can't place bushes next to PWPs, Rocks, or Buildings


----------



## Attribule (Jun 26, 2013)

Copy/paste of the list of cons I had from a past thread:

1) There is no Trade mechanic. Seems odd to miss this one seeing as how they highly encourage trading with others.

2) Bugs, Fish, Seafood cannot be traded/wrapped/etc. This makes it literally impossible for some people with tight schedules to ever 100% their museums/encyclopedias without Time Travelling.

3) No Grid mechanic for public works. Isabelle is incredibly clunky and it can be hard to tell where you're even placing things. It would have been much simpler for her to lay down a town map on your desk which activates ''work mode'' where you see the town on a grid and you know exactly where everything can and cannot go, instantly.

4) Not enough to buy using medals on the island,

5) Unable to send mail to other towns.

6) No Grid mechanic for home decorating.

7) Being unable to expand or alter your town itself. New Leaf towns are very compact and it's hard to fit a lot of things very well, especially with more public works being unlocked later down the road. Villagers moving in to random locations doesn't help either as they can then completely ruin your plans/space for more public works.

8) No camera mechanic. You're zoomed in on way too much and thus have major blind spots south of you and a good chunk of your left and right views as well. It would have been nice to assign a button or two for rotating the camera, or at least a zoom in/out. I mean we have THREE running buttons. 2 of those don't need to be for running.


----------



## Cazqui (Jun 26, 2013)

Pros- Really fun takes up hours of my life,
Cons- HOLY F**K WHERE TO START!? Every time I talk to an NPC I HAVE to go through the same dialogue EVERY TIME! weather I'm walking into a store or leaving it gets really annoying! Especially if you're in a hurry. The placement for PWPs make no sense whatsoever, It REEEEALLY pisses me off how the animals can move in ANYWHERE! I wanted to be separated from my villagers but some prick moved in right in front of me and I can't get him to leave no matter what I do! There should be A-Z for your storage inventory the 24 pages we get to store things isn't enough for all the content that's in this game. And some things take too long to do I understand you have to play it everyday almost to enjoy it but having to wait 5-7 LITERAL days is nerve racking. This isn't even half of my complaints lol.


----------



## Mirror (Jun 26, 2013)

Pros: -Easier to make bells and more things to spend it on
-Much deeper levels of customization than seen in previous games.  

Cons: 
-Villagers are a bit small for the amount of things you need to pack in it.
-While on paper, YOU are the mayor, it's Isabelle that's the mayor at times. She can force you to take breaks at her whim, she can place absurd restrictions for public works, etc. As the mayor, you should have power over her, not the other way around. She's supposed to be helping you, not hindering you as she sometimes does! 
-The game really isn't that enjoyable until you've unlocked all the fun features, which take days. It can get a little annoying. 
-They may have slowed grass wear considerably, but they didn't slow it enough, in my opinion. They should've done away with it altogether, and instead created a public works project that allows you to create a natural dirt path (Which is apparently the intended purpose of it, instead it creates ugly dirt patches randomly in your town unless you're extremely careful and persistent on where you step)


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Jun 26, 2013)

Pros: It's a fun game, and there's almost always something to do. I really like spending my spare time working on my town. 

Cons: Villagers can move anywhere, and you are pretty much the only person doing anything. Residents barely donate to Public Works Projects, as if they expect you to do everything yourself. Also, more dialogue! I hardly hear anything new. 
Those are mainly all of my complaints; I can't remember anything else off the top of my head!


----------



## insaneluzer (Jun 27, 2013)

I haven't played the previous Animal Crossing games, so I'm afraid I won't be able to make comparisons. But here's my P/C's list -
Pros:
- LOTS to work toward unlocking at all times
- enough ways to make bells that it doesn't have to feel like constant grinding
- well thought-out system of "badges" and tool upgrades to make one feel like they're really accomplishing something
- offers a pretty well-rounded multiplayer experience
- characters are pretty much all loveable and their purpose is clear, i.e. there are no "pointless" characters
-infinite possibilities for character and town customization

cons:
- online experience is overall terrible, especially Club Tortimer... where's my full party of mayors to do tours with me?
- too much dialogue to get to the important stuff, like make purchases, get on the boat to the island, etc.
- would have liked a single player only "non-realtime" mode. The days could pass like they do on, say, harvest moon, just whenever you want to go to the next day you go to sleep, and that way online players could keep their opinions on time traveling to themselves and stop expecting people to allow them to take advantage of their early-unlocked shops and upgrades
- too little in-game items, too many dlc
- placing PWPs is too illogical and clunky. would like to have been able to just click on the mini-map where I'd like a pwp to be placed, instead of having annoying Isabelle follow me to a spot only to ***** at me! -_-
- better system of friendships with villagers would be nice. I'd like to know exactly how well-liked I am by any particular villager, rather than either just doing some guesswork or wasting my time sending ALL of my villagers letters every day!


----------



## CharityDiary (Jun 27, 2013)

insaneluzer said:


> I haven't played the previous Animal Crossing games, so I'm afraid I won't be able to make comparisons. But here's my P/C's list -
> Pros:
> - LOTS to work toward unlocking at all times
> - enough ways to make bells that it doesn't have to feel like constant grinding
> ...



I agree with this.

To expand on your second 'con':

Donating fossils is perhaps one of the most frustrating things I've experienced in this game. They tried to make it easier than in previous games, but they really didn't. I mean, I have to walk up to Blathers and press A, wait for him to wake up, Press B, press A, press B, press A, press B, press A, choose 'Assess a fossil!', choose the four fossils I want, then press B, press A, all through Blather's speech -- the same one he gives _every_ time: "Oh! I see something we don't have yet. I'll just give these back to you now. Watch this long giving animation!" Then, "Is there something else I can help you with?" I choose 'Donate something', pick the fossils he doesn't have yet, then listen to his speech again, "Oh yes, all of these are splendid specimens, and I say the exact same thing every time you talk to me!" And then, "Is there anything else I can help you with?" I press 'No', and he says, "Enjoy the rest of your visit!"

When it _should_ just be:

-Talk to Blathers
-Choose 'Donate'
-Pick items you want to donate
-Blathers takes the items he doesn't have yet
-Done


----------



## Saphy (Jun 27, 2013)

Pros: Being able to place your house (almost) wherever you like. More customisable in general. Easier to make bells. I like having AC on a handheld console, I didn't really like Wild World, so it's nice to have one I do like on a handheld.

Cons: Map still around the same size as WW, even though all the town projects have been added. It's annoying placing public works and frustrating to be told you can't build something where you want it. Villagers putting their houses in stupid places. These next few are just a personal preference, but I'd also like to see the villager cap back at 15 villagers, like it was in the GC version, I want three layer towns back as well. Even though they were nerfed way back in WW, I'd like to see the cranky and snooty villagers back to actually being cranky and snooty, like they used to be. I guess I'm just nostalgic for the original, haha.


----------



## Robert Plant (Jun 27, 2013)

Pro: More clothes (pants, skirts, socks, shoes).

Cons: Not enough pattern slots.


----------



## insaneluzer (Jun 27, 2013)

Charity: Yeah, going through all that really is annoying! I get so frustrated with Blathers' little spiel that I've started to keep track of what things I still need to donate and then I keep those bugs/fish/fossils in my storage until I can carry a full inventory of undonated items to him and then go back to not dealing with talking to him for a while! I haven't been back to him to donate anything in almost a week! (I get fossils assessed all the time, I just check with my list if they're the ones I need to keep or can sell).

Tengu: Oh yeah, I forgot about those pesky pattern slots! I mean, really, only TEN!?


----------



## Envy (Jun 27, 2013)

Pros:
+Improved villager conversation system. As in opposed to CF where you never had any options when opening up a conversation with a villager, here you do, and it has made them far less repetitive.
+Finally an outdoor furniture system!
+Being able to choose whether to wear a skirt/dress or pants.
+Perfect house size (mansion + basement), plus customization to the outside of the house.
+The return of animal pictures.
+The shopping strip is a much better alternative than the city. A number of the visitors are back to being special visitors, while the ones that are in the shopping strip make sense to be there.
+Very little seems to have been actually downgraded from CF, and the better game of WW.
+Lots of little, but big common sense changes, like being able to hold all emoticons at once.
+Finally the option to have black hair!
+The graphics are gorgeous.

Cons:
-The beginning is soooo darn slow. Way too darn slow. It's obviously padded. There's no reason you should have to wait three weeks, at minimum, to get Shampoodle.
-Villagers personalities seem very watered down.
-The outdoor furniture system needs much improvement. As in having far less restrictions of where it can be, and perhaps more casual furniture system, if you know what I mean... Not all objects should take a day to build and cost 40,000 bells plus. it's laughable how much the signboard from the GCN version costs now. It's actually just plain sad. In a series where you could cut down trees in all games without being the mayor, I don't think it makes sense to be required to be a mayor to put up a signboard outside. A lot of the public works projects are fine being the way there are, but they need a secondary casual system to put up stuff like benches and signboards (as in, buy it from a store and plop it outside whereever you wish, like furniture inside of houses).
-The updating the exterior of the house feature also needs much improvement. As in being able to preview what your house would look like with what you're looking into buying, and a catalog.
-Why is the grass wear feature even still there? 

I'm sure I'm missing some, but those are what I can think of right now...


----------



## Kiwi (Jun 27, 2013)

Pro: - Public work projects
       - the tree/plaza as the centre of the town, that's definitely better than holding festivities right in front of the town hall
       - more furniture, more clothes, more accessories, hair styles, hair colours etc
       - main street, separated area for the shops
       - villagers are more active

Con: - the map is WAY too small, especially with pwps and 10-11 villagers. Makes me feel trapped somehow
        - watered-down personalities (Cranky and snooty villagers, Blathers, Phyllis....), my villagers etc just feel cold to me
        - the online/ "an error occurred" problem (though that's not really a con for the game I guess...)
        - it's way to easy to earn bells, it's way to easy to catch "rare" fish and bugs, where's the challenge?

The game is... okay. I was really looking forward to it and maybe I expected too much... but the GC version is still my favourite AC.
Yeah, we have more items and PWPs and whatnot, but I really don't... like the ambience the game creates. It's the small map. And the oh so friendly villagers that tell me the same short sentences over and over again. And not being able to visit other towns just make it worse.
That's only my opinion though, and I just wanted to share it. It makes me... sad. I wish I could enjoy the game like everybody else  Maybe it'll get better over time?


----------



## momonoguiko (Jun 27, 2013)

Pros: Love the new features, a lot of things improved since the first AC game:

- Better graphics, everything is very beautiful, the water, the sky, the fabric of your clothes, etc. I really enjoy seeing every detail of the game.
- Don't need to connect to anything to go to the island.
- Don't really need to connect to enjoy the most of the content.
- LOTS of things to do and to haste my money in.
- Love the new NPCs.
- Bushes, bushes, bushes =D
- A lot of customization in various things. (City, house, clothes, furniture)
- The new body model is really nice and works fine. At first I hated the new model but now I love it! 

Cons: Mostly are some mechanics and some little things that I missed:

- Why can't I hold more bells in my pocket?
- More variation for flowers and fruits? I know that some fruits are new on NL but for flowers I expected a little more, like sunflowers ):
- More slots for bag and patterns. With QR Codes, it's impossible to have only 8 designs.
- It's annoying to see the balloon flying and you can't have a slingshot >_>
- Can't interact more with Isabelle D: I want to know more about her, I just love Isabelle ;w;
- Miss the separated drawers, I know, it's really big now and have 3 parts but no way this space will hold everything that I need to store (specially gyroids, even with Brewster gyroid storage, until I unlock him I have to leave those things somewhere u.u)
- and finally, WHY CAN'T I PLANT MY BUSHES NEAR BUILDINGS??


----------



## Robert Plant (Jun 27, 2013)

Kiwi: The game is probably "that easy" because the producers though about the new players.


----------



## Nooblord (Jun 27, 2013)

Love pretty much everything besides the lack of personality in villagers.

I also hate how sensitive some beetles are, and how some sea creatures disappear right before you're about to catch them while diving. The most annoying thing is how villagers can just plop down where ever they please. Tom Nook should inform the freakin' MAYOR before building a house on top of the freakin' MAYOR's path that the freakin' MAYOR spent so much time on perfecting.

Oh yeah, then there's the fact that Isabelle tells me what to do more than I tell her what to do. I thought she was the secretary.

Annddd, when villagers tell you that you should take a break from playing. I know pretty much every single 3DS game does this after about an hour of playtime, but geez, it's annoying.

But seriously, there are waaaay much more pros than cons. I really love this game.


----------



## Kiwi (Jun 27, 2013)

Tengu said:


> Kiwi: The game is probably "that easy" because the producers though about the new players.



But that... doesn't make sense to me :/ New players want challenges as well. I mean... okay, Animal Crossing isn't a game with a difficulty level or anything like that, but I liked how it was actually something special and exciting when a shark showed up. In NL I found one on my first day. And another one the following morning.
No... I guess it's that easy to fish and catch bugs because that's the way we're supposed to earn bells. Tbh it feels like all the game is about is... making money and buying stuff. But I'm probably being to negative.


----------



## Attribule (Jun 27, 2013)

Tengu said:


> Kiwi: The game is probably "that easy" because the producers though about the new players.



Or the fact that the game is targeted at a younger audience. Most of us are ''too old'' to be playing this game, let's be honest here.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 27, 2013)

Attribule said:


> Or the fact that the game is targeted at a younger audience. Most of us are ''too old'' to be playing this game, let's be honest here.



No. No. No.

Just no.


----------



## Dreyden (Jun 27, 2013)

Overall I am pleased with the game and definitely think it is a step up from Wild World, but at the same time I am annoyed with how villagers can just place their house wherever they want. I wish they would inform you and as mayor you could decided where you wanted their houses or give an option at Town Hall to relocate a villagers home. If they did that it would make it easier to actual plot out a park and so forth without worrying about a house being plopped down on it the next day.

That would be my biggest complaint really. I want more control over the town since I am the mayor and all. I wish when you went to do public works it would pull out a grid so you can place things correctly or just allow you to place things where you want.


----------



## Rufflebutt (Jun 27, 2013)

Pros: EVERYTHING IS SUPER AWESOME AAHHHHH

Cons: Grass deterioration.


----------



## Attribule (Jun 27, 2013)

oath2order said:


> No. No. No.
> 
> Just no.



No what?

It's meant for a younger audience; doesn't mean ONLY a younger audience can play it. There are plenty of things designed for a certain demographic in mind, but other people can enjoy it too.


----------



## Rufflebutt (Jun 27, 2013)

Dreyden said:


> Overall I am pleased with the game and definitely think it is a step up from Wild World, but at the same time I am annoyed with how villagers can just place their house wherever they want. I wish they would inform you and as mayor you could decided where you wanted their houses or give an option at Town Hall to relocate a villagers home. If they did that it would make it easier to actual plot out a park and so forth without worrying about a house being plopped down on it the next day.
> 
> That would be my biggest complaint really. I want more control over the town since I am the mayor and all. I wish when you went to do public works it would pull out a grid so you can place things correctly or just allow you to place things where you want.



I think the whole situation with the villages moving everywhere is one of my big problems as well.


----------



## chillv (Jun 27, 2013)

Pros: There is more customization and there are new features

Cons: Most of the features take a long waiting process to gain access to and customization is slightly limited.


----------



## Bubble Pop (Jul 1, 2013)

The only con from me is random villager house placement.

Seriously some of you guys are being so niggly about some things.


----------



## Arowen (Jul 1, 2013)

Pros: Most new features in this game. 

Cons: I wish I could move PWPs, as someone said earlier. Or the thing about the grids.
And does anyone remember morning yoga with Tortimer in the GC version?! I miss that! I wish they would bring it back!


----------



## eyeplaybass (Jul 1, 2013)

CharityDiary said:


> I agree with this.
> 
> To expand on your second 'con':
> 
> ...



Hey, at least we don't have to mail each individual fossil to the "faraway museum" to be identified anymore.


----------



## Aloha (Jul 1, 2013)

Pros:
-There are definitely some new features that players would enjoy
-New places,like the Island
-New stores
-You're able to customize not just the interior,but the exterior of your house as well
-Community projects are a nice touch to this new updated version of Animal Crossing
Cons:
-There isn't much of a solid storyline except for the beginning,where it's given that you are apparently mistaken for a mayor and therefore have to take on the role of the town's mayor
-Some people who want to connect and go to each others town tend to have connection errors
-It would be nice if the town can notify you when something has been taken from your town.As stupid as that seems,I've read a lot of "My flowers have been stolen" or "Someone chopped all my trees down" etc threads.Beware of trouble makers


----------



## MadCake (Jul 1, 2013)

Well, I can identify I couple of pros and cons even though I didn't get it yet:
Pros (More to be added when I get the game):
Graphics look absolutely GORGEOUS,
More flower types, And BUSHES! 
Nook is a lot less of a cheapskate, From what my friends (Who are AC fans) told me.
Cons (Same as the latter)
Snooty villagers don't act quite so snooty anymore. They act more like sassy women (Kinda the same thing).
I found cranky villagers to be the same as before, But aren't angry as often.
Basically all the cons are minor complaints about the more mature personality types.


----------

